# Bonsai trees and Crested Geckos



## jimskio (Nov 28, 2009)

Hello there

I am re-designing my Cresties viv (which he hasn't even moved into yet!) and I want to incorporate a few real plants.

I was looking at getting a bonsai tree, but I don't know whether the conditions in a crestie viv would suit it, is the humidity and temperature right?

If i got a ficus tree, would the cresite be ok with it as i hear they aren't poisonous or anything.

Any tips would be appreciated


----------



## mojorising (Jan 4, 2010)

jimskio said:


> Hello there
> 
> I am re-designing my Cresties viv (which he hasn't even moved into yet!) and I want to incorporate a few real plants.
> 
> ...


 
Bonsais can be very sensitive to lots of different aspects but there's loadsa different bonsais most with their own needs. Best researching it or speaking to a bonsai expert


----------



## jimskio (Nov 28, 2009)

Ok thanks

I am actually having second thoughts now anyway, not sure if it would look right, but i shall see


----------



## mojorising (Jan 4, 2010)

I think it'd look pretty cool. A mini tree with a lizard running over it, make it look like a giant lizard. Be like something out of a 50s movie.

You can get fake bonsais


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

To be honest, I think it could be a costly mistake, (Bonsia's aren't cheap), I would stick with Broms, they come in a variety of sizes and colours, and take to the warm humid conditions of a Crestie viv with ease : victory:

Jay


----------



## jimskio (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeah i had a bromeliad when i had my first cresite (who unfortunately died but i think he was ill when i got him) and that seemed to grow pretty well.

The only reason i am considering a bonsai tree is because i have bought him a big slate rock so i kinda want to make it look a bit jungly.

It shouldn't be too costly, tescos have got them for £4 :2thumb:

I think i may buy one and see how it goes, try burying the pot under the substrate and see how it goes


----------



## ju5t1n (Jan 10, 2010)

i grow bonsai's,if you find a tree that likes humid conditions you could grow your own bonsai,and therefore it'd be fine :2thumb:


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

jimskio said:


> Yeah i had a bromeliad when i had my first cresite (who unfortunately died but i think he was ill when i got him) and that seemed to grow pretty well.
> 
> The only reason i am considering a bonsai tree is because i have bought him a big slate rock so i kinda want to make it look a bit jungly.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan, is this the look you're after;











The roots on the right, (not my dodgy fashion sense)

Jay


----------



## jimskio (Nov 28, 2009)

That would be awesome but i also think it will be very difficult.

I suppose i could dress him in shorts but he would have to curl his tail through one of the legs so i don't think he will like it.

I think i will just get one of these cheap ones from tescos and see how long it lasts, i have some fake plants i can replace it with if it dies or anything, now i just need to get off my arse and start sorting out his viv!


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

jimskio said:


> That would be awesome but i also think it will be very difficult.
> 
> I suppose i could dress him in shorts but he would have to curl his tail through one of the legs so i don't think he will like it.
> 
> I think i will just get one of these cheap ones from tescos and see how long it lasts, i have some fake plants i can replace it with if it dies or anything, now i just need to get off my arse and start sorting out his viv!


:lol2:

Good luck

Jay


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

i have a ficus in my viv its one of the few live plants that are big and strong enough to take the crestys weight so go for it


----------



## ju5t1n (Jan 10, 2010)

another thing i forgot to add was the part about the plant not being harmful to your lizard,
http://www.penjing-bonsai.com/rub/styles/neagari.jpg
thats what you after i think?
or maybe this
http://www.bonsaiboy.com/catalog/media/k2923.jpg
i think the first is a lot better though:mf_dribble:


----------



## Jakey CG (Jan 17, 2010)

Hows it going.

When i was setting up my my cresties new home i also decided to go for live plants. I was going to go for a bonsai setup aswell but changed my mind in the end because from what i read they can be quite delicate and they aint that cheap, so it could have ended up being costly.

I went for two umbrella plants and two peacock plants, only cost me £10 and they have taken really well and the cresties love um.

Might give you some ideas for your setup.


----------

